# Basement heat



## stlcar2nz (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I need to rob from an overhead duct, just adding a round ceiling vent in a small 10x10 home office. What's the best way to tap into it...how to cut in, what's the best method, or should I try something else, i. e., running down a wall? Thanks...


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 15, 2007)

Welcome Stlcar2nz:
You can simply cut a 6" round hole in the duct and install a Hart&Coolie round diffuser in the hole. It has a butterfly damper in it and you can regulate the amount of air flow to the room.
Check your yellow pages for the address of United Refrigeration in St.L.
Glenn


----------



## stlcar2nz (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Glenn...but, I forgot to mention this duct is round...kind of a big factor to leave out.


----------



## mudmixer (Apr 15, 2007)

If you don't have enough return air, putting in a heat register will not have much effect.

Put in a return also. A lack of a return could be the reason for a cold basement.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 15, 2007)

If it's round then it is a takeoff suppling heat to another room. If you tap into this the room it supplies is going to be cooler. You are far better off taping into the main duct.A cold air return is a must to.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 17, 2007)

I can see that a trunk line can be round also; I've installed a couple of them. Is it metal pipe or flex duct with the wires and insulation? If it is metal, you may cut a rectangular hole and insert a simple floor register (4 X 10) is sufficient for a small room. The floor register still has some control over the air flow.
If we are talking about flex duct; I'm sorry, I can't help.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 17, 2007)

glennjanie said:


> I can see that a trunk line can be round also;  Glenn



oOPPS, your right, must not of had my first cup of coffee yet. I was thinking if its round why not put a tee in and then insert a round vent in the end of the tee. If you need to reduse just get a cap and cut the right sise hole in it to accept the vent. 
Just a thought.


----------



## stlcar2nz (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the help. Hope to have a "plan" by this weekend. BTW, duct is solid round, not flex. Thanks again guys....


----------

